# Gave all kids corid. One got VIOLENTLY ill.



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Yesterday I thought it was time for cocci prevention. I like to give 1/2 the dosage twice a day. I also don't give as much as recommended. I gave all 5 kids the corid. My 3 mos. old doe kid has had two treatments before, no problem. This time I gave her 2 1/2 cc. She is about 30 lbs. After about 5 minutes she went crazy. Screaming, peeing uncontrolably, running and diving in the dog house screaming in there. Running again, throwing head back. Mom chasing her all upset. Then stopping, grinding teeth, puking, screaming, peeing, then puking again about 4- 5 times. Slimey frothy clear puke. This lasted less than 15 minutes. Then it was all over and she went and nursed mom. Then she seemed fine. Whew, I am still rattled. She is perfectly fine today. All the other kids are all normal, had no reaction.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you do a fecal and see that you have a problem with Cocci? If so you have to treat with the correct dosage. If you do to little all you are doing is helping them become immune to the Chord. You have to treat with the proper dosage and correctly or you do more damage then good. If you are treating and you do not have a problem with Cocci, again you are going to have a problem and then you will find out you have noting that will work because they are immune to the treatment.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe you got a few drops in her lungs?

You must dose full strength or more. Otherwise you are creating stronger coccidia.

It's just like the antibiotic problem in the human population.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

This worries me. I treated a young 4 month old (thats a guess~ I'VE had her for two months and the guy I bought her from said he thought she was about 2 months old when I bought her) with Corrid this morning. I followed labeling directions~ at 3oz Corrid to 1 Pint Water~ then administered 6ccs of the solution to her (math on the dosage is a little rough~ exact math says she should have gotten 4.72cc but I did 6ccs KNOWING some would get spilled)



Alice In TX/MO said:


> Maybe you got a few drops in her lungs?
> 
> You must dose full strength or more. Otherwise you are creating stronger coccidia.
> 
> It's just like the antibiotic problem in the human population.


When Alice says dose at full strength does she mean at the dilluted strength per the instructions on the jug~ or full strength the way it comes out of the jug?

And are side effects like described common? How is the baby doing now? Do you plan to continue the treatments?


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I did full strength and was going to give the other half in twelve hours. She is fine. I was shocked that the small dose did this to her. She didn't cough after I gave it to her. I imagine a full does would have had the same reaction or worse. I've read some give cocci prevention every 3 weeks till a year old. Is this bad? Should we fecal evey 3 weeks and not treat if low cocci? Last treatment was a month and a half ago, 3 of them had some diarrhea after it rained, one was dark and smelled, not black or tarry. I got right on it with the corid and the problem went away. They hate the medicated feed so I havn't been using it (bad mommy). I am still working on my goat facilities and can't do all the separating and feeding strategies. I didn't give it to last years kids and they were huge. One had some diarrhea once and I used corid once and that was it. This years kids are in good condition and growing well. Missy is not getting another treatment right now. I don't think Missy needed it anyway. I will switch brands if have to, if I have a problem. The eye piece got lost from my microscope. I need to get another one. So far I havn't had any morts (mortalities), whew. I'm getting the microscope going before the rains come. Compared to horses goats are very complicated. Goatkeeping is an acquired artform in my opinion. This is my first year It'll get easier.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

It sounds like she was choking. Goats don't puke unless they're choking, and the peeing and running around sounds like what mine have done when an alfalfa pellet has gone down the wrong way.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

corrid is given full strength not divided in half. correct dosage for a 30 pound kid would be 7.5 cc. (0.25 cc per pound body weight)
i agree with other posters, she probably choked and got something in her lung.
corrid does not has the reaction that you described.

prolonged use of corrid in very high dose would cause polio, and this would not be an instant reaction but over a period of a couple of hours to days.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I've had em freak out from the horrid taste before when I gave it straight. Did't pee but acted like they were going to die. 

I put it in apple juice concentrate and they love it.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

The correct dosage for liquid Corid, full strength from the original bottle, is 1ml per 15 lbs of kid. So 2 to 2 1/2 ml of Corid for a 30 lb. kid is correct.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

betsy h. said:


> The correct dosage for liquid Corid, full strength from the original bottle, is 1ml per 15 lbs of kid. So 2 to 2 1/2 ml of Corid for a 30 lb. kid is correct.


Thank you~ I was sitting here trying to figure out if the dosages were for "Full strength from the original bottle" or Diluted per the instructions on the bottle for a drench. I know goats require higher doses of most stuff but I don't want to misunderstand and overdose. So it sounds like I have under dosed today......when I dose tomorrow I should count that as day one now I think.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

beth what exactly does the instruction say on your bottle???

mine says 10mg per 2.2 lb body weight 1ml corid has 96 mg amprolium
if you calculate, you would come to 1.4 cc for a 30lb body weight. we know from experience that this will not be sufficient for goat kids. 

i use 0.25 cc per lb and this is what works her on my farm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to a chart so you don't have to do all the math:
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9125.0.html

I print it out and tape it to the bottle.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Helpful link~ thanks. That dosage is for the corrid made into a drench not straight from the bottle right? Because it's very close to the dosage the bottle said to give once made into a drench. The bottle of 9.6% Amprolium oral solution coccidiostat says 3 fl oz to 1 pt water and then to give 1 fl oz of the drench solution for every 100lbs. There are 29.5cc to every 1 fl oz~ so the bottle directs as a drench (mixed with water) to give 29.5 cc (1 fl oz) to a 100lb animal.

So~ if I am understanding correctly......and I really want to understand correctly so if I'm wrong tell me so and type slowly because I'm feeling pretty dumb lately and like I'm missing a lot of important stuff.......if I'm understanding your chart is for administering the corrid as a drench (mixed 3 fl oz to 1 pt of water)? Or~ because they are goats and they always seem to need more of oral meds the chart is for giving the corrid straight from the bottle at the 9.6% strength?


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I looked up old threads and it looks like the dosages at dairy goat info are for full strength, though it doesn't say full or watered down at dairygoatinfo. Maybe Missy was choking but she didn't start symptoms for about 5 minutes, then she could sure get a breath and scream a few times. Hope it was choking, I may have to use corid again. I will use the apple juice next time. Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it is full strength at dairygoatinfo. Most of the folks on that board are long time goat owners. I'll send a message to the admin and suggest an addition. Thanks!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

many things are used at much higher dosages then the label states in goats.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes it is used full strength out of the pint or gallon bottle. The dosages for calves on the bottle, just like wormers or antibiotics or vitamins even is way to low for goats and their fast metabolisims. Make sure who you are getting dosages from fecal, use the meds and fecal to see if they are working. A 30 pound kid here would be getting 7.5cc each day for 5 days. If you don't have them on the bottle or lambar to simply add it to their milk than put something nice like kero, or snow cone syrup from walmart into it (get a 12 cc syringe pull up 7.5cc of the corid and add snow cone syrup up to 12 cc's. Giving anything orally like this, even nutra drench, makes some goats act a fool, but you certainly had to have gotten it in the lung for this reaction, even for drama queen bucklings!

There is little reason to keep up with any cocci med, other than conveinence in a meat goat pellet for cocci treatment past about 3 or 4 months, if you can just use prevention at 3, 6, 9 and then I fecal the group, I didn't use corid once after 9 weeks this year even on my late born kids. Each year is different, but I am also using a medicated pellet this year with rumensin after years of deccoquinate and then before that bovatec/lasalocid. IF I wasn't running fecals I would have known this and used alot of drug needlessly. Vicki


----------

